# Cracks near BB, 09 Tarmac Pro



## tonytourist (Jan 21, 2009)

Is this anything that I should be worried about, or would they be more cosmetic than anything? 
This thread, https://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=182205 , shows similar cracks but the OP hasn't updated it.

I was cleaning my bike today and noticed that there were some cracks on the non drive side of the bottom bracket. I remember seeing one awhile back, however I thought it was a scratch. I clean my bike regularly, but I usually just focus on getting all the dust and road grime off of it and not inspecting it for cracks. I've never crashed it, and I'm the original owner. I decided to pay attention to the drive side when I was cleaning it, and noticed similar cracking near the BB, however due to the spider it is impossible to tell how bad they may be, so that's why there is only one picture. The non drive side cracks can be felt with my finger nail though. Pictures are linked due to size, sorry for my lackluster photography skills.
NDS:
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v65/00Silverado/P1010002-1.jpg
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v65/00Silverado/P1010001.jpg
DS:
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v65/00Silverado/P1010005-5.jpg


----------



## wetpaint (Oct 12, 2008)

I would bring the bike into your dealer and have it inspected, specialized is very good with their warranties. Are you getting a creaking or other noise from the BB?


----------



## tonytourist (Jan 21, 2009)

wetpaint said:


> I would bring the bike into your dealer and have it inspected, specialized is very good with their warranties. Are you getting a creaking or other noise from the BB?


No noises that I recall, I will take it out and see later. My local shop is a Specialized dealer, however the store I bought it from is a Concept Store, but located 2 hours away. I suppose I could email them and see what they have to say. Kind of bummed after seeing that


----------



## yeti 575 (Apr 1, 2006)

Mine did the same thing too my frame was white also. I had about 3500 miles on it.
I took it back to where I bought and they sent the pics to Specialized and I had A new frame within a week! Specialized Rocks!


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin (Nov 21, 2008)

I haven't had any experience with Specialized frames, but I use pretty much all specialized comfort related items (clothes, shoes, helmet, saddle, etc.) and I can tell you that their warranty service is absolutely top notch. The carbon sole on my S-Works shoes are lighting separating at the back from the top of the shoe, and my LBS said to bring it back in for warranty after the season is over - they'll send a replacement back within a month or so.

See if you can send those pics to an e-mail address for that shop you bought it from - they'll probably have you bring it in and send it off for warranty replacement.


----------



## tonytourist (Jan 21, 2009)

yeti 575 said:


> Mine did the same thing too my frame was white also. I had about 3500 miles on it.
> I took it back to where I bought and they sent the pics to Specialized and I had A new frame within a week! Specialized Rocks!


That's what I was looking for. Did yours have the BB30 too?



RoadBikeVirgin said:


> I haven't had any experience with Specialized frames, but I use pretty much all specialized comfort related items (clothes, shoes, helmet, saddle, etc.) and I can tell you that their warranty service is absolutely top notch. The carbon sole on my S-Works shoes are lighting separating at the back from the top of the shoe, and my LBS said to bring it back in for warranty after the season is over - they'll send a replacement back within a month or so.
> 
> See if you can send those pics to an e-mail address for that shop you bought it from - they'll probably have you bring it in and send it off for warranty replacement.


Oh I'm sure they'll take care of it, I just was hoping it was nothing serious as I am going on a trip the 21st and was hoping to take my bike. I guess I'll have to take it in this week and maybe ride the other pile I have for awhile. Your CAAD9 is a good looking bike :thumbsup: Thanks for your input as well.


----------



## yeti 575 (Apr 1, 2006)

Yes it was! From what I understand I got one of the last 09s in 56cm! 
They are using the 2010 frames now !


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin (Nov 21, 2008)

tonytourist said:



> That's what I was looking for. Did yours have the BB30 too?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I'm sure they'll take care of it, I just was hoping it was nothing serious as I am going on a trip the 21st and was hoping to take my bike. I guess I'll have to take it in this week and maybe ride the other pile I have for awhile. Your CAAD9 is a good looking bike :thumbsup: Thanks for your input as well.


Thanks  I meant to ask you if you had a second bike you could use while it's sent in for warranty, but I spaced it. Honestly it looks pretty harmless, and if you can I'd wait until after that ride. As my LBS recommend I finish out the season with these shoes before warranteeing them, I'd recommend the same 
-Chris


----------



## tonytourist (Jan 21, 2009)

RoadBikeVirgin said:


> Thanks  I meant to ask you if you had a second bike you could use while it's sent in for warranty, but I spaced it. Honestly it looks pretty harmless, and if you can I'd wait until after that ride. As my LBS recommend I finish out the season with these shoes before warranteeing them, I'd recommend the same
> -Chris


Yeah I have another one I could ride, or I could always just do more mountain biking. It wouldn't be a total loss. 



yeti 575 said:


> Yes it was! From what I understand I got one of the last 09s in 56cm!
> They are using the 2010 frames now !


Oh, that's what size mine is too. I wonder how long the wait for a 2010 would be. I'm calling the shop tomorrow to see what they say, so I'll update this then.


----------



## wetpaint (Oct 12, 2008)

tonytourist said:


> Oh I'm sure they'll take care of it, I just was hoping it was nothing serious as I am going on a trip the 21st and was hoping to take my bike. I guess I'll have to take it in this week and maybe ride the other pile I have for awhile. Your CAAD9 is a good looking bike :thumbsup: Thanks for your input as well.


I would probably bring the bike in this week, chances are if the frame needs to be replaced, they can probably get you a new frame by the time you leave on your trip, their warranty times are very fast.


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin (Nov 21, 2008)

wetpaint said:


> I would probably bring the bike in this week, chances are if the frame needs to be replaced, they can probably get you a new frame by the time you leave on your trip, their warranty times are very fast.


But then you have to figure in how fast his LBS can swap out all the parts, yes? Around this time of year, I'd imagine it could be a couple weeks or more before the shop could get around to switching all the parts out.

-Chris


----------



## wetpaint (Oct 12, 2008)

Yep, it depends on how busy the shop would be, but it really doesn't take that long to strip a bike down and rebuild it, he could probably bribe them to get it done fast with some pizza and beer.


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin (Nov 21, 2008)

wetpaint said:


> Yep, it depends on how busy the shop would be, but it really doesn't take that long to strip a bike down and rebuild it, he could probably bribe them to get it done fast with some pizza and beer.


Yes of course that is true. Bring them a sixer of a nice microbrew and they'll probably squeeze the build in by EOW  My LBS is quoting a four week backlog on scheduling tuneups. Crazy. I'm glad I'm smart and doing my two free tuneups a year in March and October  I hate waiting!

That's also probably the number one plus of having two bikes though. So if anyone needs an excuse to get another one...

:thumbsup:


----------



## tonytourist (Jan 21, 2009)

I just called the shop I purchased it from and the guy who sold me the bike answered and he told me I should bring it in immediately. (They obviously don't want the liability of telling me it's ok to ride, haha) Anyway, I'll hopefully be taking it in Thursday to see what my options are  Thanks for all the help/insight, I will post the outcome. Also, the beer is a good idea, I will have to ask what their favorite is.


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

After seeing this thread, I took my 09 Pro SL in to our shop and took off the crank. I actually found not only similar cracking on the outside of the frame, but also some fine cracks on the inside of the aluminum b.b. shell. One quick call to my warranty rep, and I've got an 09 SL2 on the way. Should be here either Thursday or Friday. Gotta love how they handle their warranty issues.
I can't promise they'll do the same for non-shop employees, but they have always taken great care of our customers, in my experience.


----------



## tonytourist (Jan 21, 2009)

pdainsworth said:


> After seeing this thread, I took my 09 Pro SL in to our shop and took off the crank. I actually found not only similar cracking on the outside of the frame, but also some fine cracks on the inside of the aluminum b.b. shell. One quick call to my warranty rep, and I've got an 09 SL2 on the way. Should be here either Thursday or Friday. Gotta love how they handle their warranty issues.
> I can't promise they'll do the same for non-shop employees, but they have always taken great care of our customers, in my experience.


Just wondering, what size frame did you have? Also, what color SL2 were you able to pick up? I'm really not worried about the shop taking care of the problem, they sponsor my school and I purchased the bike through the team deal, plus they're a Concept Store. They have hooked me up on other items numerous times so I'm being optimistic that this problem will be taken care of in the same manner.


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

tonytourist said:


> Just wondering, what size frame did you have? Also, what color SL2 were you able to pick up? I'm really not worried about the shop taking care of the problem, they sponsor my school and I purchased the bike through the team deal, plus they're a Concept Store. They have hooked me up on other items numerous times so I'm being optimistic that this problem will be taken care of in the same manner.


I was on a 58cm White frame built with the SRAM package. I have a raw carbon/ frame on the way. I hope your guys get you taken care of quickly and that you're happy with end result. Good luck!


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

Got the new frame today, just three days after calling Specialized with my cracked frame. They did a great job of taking care of things and I am very pleased with my new SL2.


----------



## tonytourist (Jan 21, 2009)

pdainsworth said:


> Got the new frame today, just three days after calling Specialized with my cracked frame. They did a great job of taking care of things and I am very pleased with my new SL2.


Very nice, I'm not sure what the deal with mine is. I dropped it off at the store yesterday and they said they would email pictures to the Specialized rep who would hopefully get back to them today. I didn't bother calling as I don't like hassling people, so we'll see. Post a picture, the Raw KL is cool


----------



## raduray (Jul 29, 2009)

I've got a 2010 Roubaix Expert Triple on order, due late September. My color choices were dark blue or white and I selected the blue. I wonder, though, if the white is better for showing any cracks.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

raduray said:


> I wonder, though, if the white is better for showing any cracks.


Perhaps, but it is also vastly superior for showing any dirt or grease!


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

tonytourist said:


> Very nice, I'm not sure what the deal with mine is. I dropped it off at the store yesterday and they said they would email pictures to the Specialized rep who would hopefully get back to them today. I didn't bother calling as I don't like hassling people, so we'll see. Post a picture, the Raw KL is cool


So, what ever happened with your frame? I hope you were well taken care of.


----------



## tonytourist (Jan 21, 2009)

Oh yeah I forgot to update this. Specialized said they wouldn't have any Pro SL frames until October, which is a ridiculous wait, so they gave me the offer of upgrading to a SL2. I can't tell a difference in ride characteristics, though the SL2 seems like a lighter bike overall. Once I added my Powertap to the SL it seemed to be heavier in the rear, now it seems more balanced. Though I could be wrong since I was riding my mountain bike for 2 weeks too


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

I'm glad you are happy with things. I got exactly the same frame. I can feel a bit of difference, in that the frame seems livelier and snappier.
Have fun!


----------



## tonytourist (Jan 21, 2009)

pdainsworth said:


> I'm glad you are happy with things. I got exactly the same frame. I can feel a bit of difference, in that the frame seems livelier and snappier.
> Have fun!


I'm currently out of town, so I haven't have a chance to compare on anything I usually ride. I'm in Palm Desert at the moment, so riding in the 115+ heat today (same with the rest of the week) was probably one of the main reasons I didn't notice the difference


----------

